# Onboard Grafik und PCIe Graka gleichzeitig?



## Saton (2. April 2015)

Guten Abend,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich meine 2 Vga Bildschirme gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann, da nur 1 vga bzw. DVI-Analog von der Graka unterstütz wird...
Ich weis leider echt nicht mehr weiter ich habe vieles Probiert. Ich brauche aber meinen 2ten Bildschirm. Wäre also Toll wenn wir eine Lösung finden ohne Geld auszugeben.

Hier meine PC Komponenten:
Mainboard:        AsRock z97 Fatal1ty KillerX
CPU:                      i7 4790K
Monitor 2:          Hanns.G HG191A (Hauptmonitor Only VGA)
Monitor 1 :         Benq FP71G+ (2ter Monitor der angeschlossen werden soll ONLY VGA)
GPU:                     Amd Radeon HD 6950 
Sonstiges:           Windows 7 64 Bit Professional


----------



## shootme55 (2. April 2015)

Sofern im Bios die Intel-Grafikeinheit aktiviert ist und Treiber installiert sind müsstest normalerweise beide Grafikkarten im Gerätemanager sehen. Dann brauchst nur noch beide anhängen, unter Bildschirmauflösung erkennen und dann sollts laufen. Da du die gesamte Hardware eh schon hast schließ es einfach an und versuchs, sollte aber gehn seit Windows 7.


----------



## Saton (2. April 2015)

ich habe jetzt im Boot menu die Onboard Graka aktiviert und finde jetzt aber keine Monitore im Geräte Manager aber meine PCIe Graka. Es funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn genau?


----------



## HisN (2. April 2015)

Sorry Tablett zickt


----------



## HisN (2. April 2015)

Und ich dachte Du hast den z  Chipsatz extra wegen diesem Feature gekauft.
Intel Graka Treiber von CD oder aus dem Netz sind natürlich installiert?
Es sind nicht zig Adapter zwischen Monitor und Graka?


----------



## MountyMAX (3. April 2015)

bei ASRock Mainboards müsste es im Bios die VirtuLiquid (oder so ähnlich) Option geben, die schleift das Signal der Grafikkarte dann auch durch den OnBoard

PS.: Was hast du schlimmes angestellt, dass du mit nem Hanns.G Bildschirm gestraft wirst?


----------



## Saton (3. April 2015)

Zwischen graka und monitor ist ein Adapter


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2015)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn genau?


----------



## HisN (3. April 2015)

Saton schrieb:


> Zwischen graka und monitor ist ein Adapter



Was dann wohl nichts mit dem nicht vorhandenen Bild an der Onboard-Graka zu tun hat. Aber war ein Versuch wert


----------

